# Anyone have a favorite bee vac ?



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

oldspice said:


> I'm starting to do more bee removals, and after this one tricky removal with lots of little nooks and crannys I'm wanting to build or buy a bee vac. Hoping someone out there has already done lots of comparing to find the best method. I imagine having one that sucks directly into a bee box would save extra steps and stress on the bees. Thanks for input!


I have built four different bee vacs. I strongly prefer this style over the bushkill style: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-UvrH89FVFq4/TmzLgCgSQjI/AAAAAAAADKc/fXJQChSVrcA/s1600/8239_bee_vac_ds.jpg
I order a special motor ($80) that is particularly quiet, powerful, and durable, and build a little wood chamber around it so the top looks different than the one shown at the website. I have three drawers so I can do two or three cutouts in an afternoon before having to hive the bees. I use a HarborFreight router speed controller to adjust the suction. I have had negligible dead or injured bees with this style.


----------



## oldspice (Aug 20, 2016)

Thank you. Anyone else ?


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

oldspice said:


> I imagine having one that sucks directly into a bee box would save extra steps and stress on the bees. Thanks for input!


Typically, these are heavier and can't be lugged around (ladders, scaffolding, etc), like my favorite, The Owens bee vac.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I have two a Rabo and a Owen design. Both work for different reasons. Like the Owen for small swarms but heavy work I do a Rabo


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

My favorite is a bucket vac, Google "moots bee vac " and you will find detailed instructions, it's light enough my 7 yr old could pack it and great on ladders with a shoulder strap leaves one hand to hold the ladder and the other to work the nozzle


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

This one is by far the most versitile and most efficient I've used.


----------



## Jerry T Indiana (Apr 7, 2014)

I like my Bushkill vac but I don't have anything to compare it to.. Check out the videos made since to me about the large hose vs small


----------



## skidmld (Jul 15, 2004)

I have the Owens bee. It is light and works great.


----------

